# 135 gallon tank



## MarcelBro (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey been on here for a bit but never started a journal. I currently have a 75 gallon and a 135 gallon tank. I've spent most of my day setting up my 135 gallon tank and thought I'd share some pictures and info on it so far. Currently has just a fx5 as a filter but once my 75 gallon is shut down will also have a Aqua Nova ncf-2000. I have two 400watt fluval heaters and a circulation pump helping to move every thing around. The light fixture is a beam works 72" led 10000k. As a substrate I used pea gravel and have some natural rocks and drift wood still soaking getting ready to go in. The sides and back of the tank were painted black. Thanks for looking and will update as I can.





































The messy part that I have yet to put shelve in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

nice tank!! what are you going to keep in there?? so many possibility..


----------



## MarcelBro (Apr 10, 2014)

Thinking of cicilds but main fish will be my balas that need to be moved over.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcelBro (Apr 10, 2014)

Well my fish have been in the new tank for just over 2 weeks now and seem very happy with the larger tank hope to be making a trip to the lps tomorrow for more fish tanks looking alittle empty now.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

